# nds-card.com paypal question



## Borab (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm trying to buy a supercard dstwo from nds-card.com and I noticed they have a credit card option as well as a paypal option.

I was wondering whether I should choose paypal or not because I've heard of paypal freezing websites' accounts because they sell flash carts and stuff so should I just go with the normal credit card option?

One last thing, if I choose express shipping will they ship to my PO Box or post office so I can go and pick it up or do they only ship your house?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheBlueSky (Oct 24, 2013)

Borab said:


> I'm trying to buy a supercard dstwo from nds-card.com and I noticed they have a credit card option as well as a paypal option.
> 
> *I was wondering whether I should choose paypal* or not because I've heard of paypal freezing websites' accounts because they sell flash carts and stuff so should I just go with the normal credit card option?
> -Either way is fine. If at all their Paypal account is frozen, they could still login to Paypal and be able to see you sent them funds, they should still ship out your order seeing as they chose to provide Paypal as a payment processor (having known the risks).
> ...


----------



## großerbaum (Oct 28, 2013)

they had provided two options, this means that both of them is acceptibel.


----------

